# HILFE! kann datei nach crash nich mehr öffnen!



## Duddle (20. August 2001)

Hi!

NOTFALL

ich hatte grad ne datei, die schon so richtig toll groß und weit war, gespeichert (.PSD) danach wollt ich es nochmal als jpg speichern, gerade wo ich auf "speichern unter" klicken wollte, hat windows sein altes spielchen "wenn du nach 5 h noch nich gecrasht bist, mach es in der ungünstigsten Situation" gespielt.

d.h. computer-crash

ich dachte ja, ich hatte die psd schon gespeichert also kein grund zur sorge

ABER FALSCH GEDACHT: wenn ich jetzt die datei öffnen will kommt folgender fehler:
---
Konnte das Dokument
"c:\pfadangabe...\splash2.psd" nicht öffnen,
weil diese Datei nicht mit dieser Version von Photoshop kompatibel
ist.
---

ARGH!!! gibt es irgendeine art recovery-progg das mir die datei wiederherstellen kann? oder irgendwelche sicherheitskopien, die Photoshop 6.0 irgendwo anlegt?

Ich wäre euch wirklich sehr dankbar für eine Antwort!


mfg
Duddle


----------



## Flame (21. August 2001)

*tja*

corel legt ein backup an.

wenn du gestattest schick mir mal das file.
vielleicht gehts bei mir auf und ich kanns dir dann zurück mailen.
oder auch ne jpg draus machen.


----------

